# UBER DRIVER FROM HELL!!!



## GTiFG (Mar 14, 2017)

Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

Was it a Lexus RX with a convenience store in it? I think I know who that driver was....


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

You were in the wrong the instant you refused to get out of his car. It's his property, his discretion, and you had no right to refuse to exit the vehicle.

In fact, you were likely much safer if he was really that traumatizing to immediately separate yourself from the vehicle and summon another Uber, and make your complaint THEN.

Sorry, you handled that entirely wrong. I say that as a driver, and a passenger. Learn from it, don't do that again.


----------



## GTiFG (Mar 14, 2017)

Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


----------



## twerkyo.....UBERRRRR (Oct 13, 2015)

Gosh.... 
social justice warriors feelings got hurt. 

I think you should follow through on the police report. Teach that meany head a lesson.


----------



## GTiFG (Mar 14, 2017)

twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Gosh....
> social justice warriors feelings got hurt.
> 
> I think you should follow through on the police report. Teach that meany head a lesson.


Thank you. I would hate to see this happen to anyone else


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

The day I feel like quitting uber, I am going to wait for a special snowflake such as yourself and instead of ending the trip on the spot, I am going to the closest most ****ed up hood (like an MLK, projects or something), stopping at the gas station where I see the most gang members chillin' and I am dragging that son of a ***** out of my car then yell: "this guy is a ****ing racist" and leave.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Uber's drivers are severely under paid. Most of the good ones have quit and moved on.


----------



## GTiFG (Mar 14, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber's drivers are severely under paid. Most of the good ones have quit and moved on.


Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

You definitely got a whackjob driver and there is no excuse for putting up with a hothead who has a meltdown over such a simple thing.

Having said that, I have to say that refusing to leave the vehicle was a mistake. If a psychopath give you an opportunity to exit the situation and avoid further confrontation, it's usually best to go that route. All the information you need to file a report on the driver is already on your phone. Just get out of the blast zone and be safe. Request another driver through the app and worry about filing a complaint once you get to your destination.

Just my two cents.


----------



## bad089 (Mar 7, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> Was it a Lexus RX with a convenience store in it? I think I know who that driver was....


My first thought!! He was irritated that I took a dump in it.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


Yes they are. They are deactivating the good drivers that call them out on their questionable and deceptive business practices.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Why didn't u get out when he told u to? I don't understand this part. If someone doesn't want u in their property, why refuse to get out? Hope ur not wanting sympathy on this board. I can't believe u would make up an account on UP.net to tell ur story hoping we would side with u.

Ur issue is being cheap. Grease the driver $5-10 and see how much nicer he gets. For better safety try getting a city taxi or a limo.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

You didnt get out so you had it comeing to you. Travis only sees you as cattle and drivers only see you as bratt pax and travis sees his drivers as trash. Its a very toxic relationship starting from the top. If they dont screw the drivers we would be nicer


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Im sure it couldn't of been that bad. You're in an Uber. The safest form of personal transportation to ever hit the streets. Uber does a million rides a day. I'm sure all of the 400k drivers are top notch. The best of the best. How else do you explain Uber being the best start up in history. Uber's so good that there are many TV commercials that refer to them. On the other hand you could of taken the bus for the same price.


----------



## GTiFG (Mar 14, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> You definitely got a whackjob driver and there is no excuse for putting up with a hothead who has a meltdown over such a simple thing.
> 
> Having said that, I have to say that refusing to leave the vehicle was a mistake. If a psychopath give you an opportunity to exit the situation and avoid further confrontation, it's usually best to go that route. All the information you need to file a report on the driver is already on your phone. Just get out of the blast zone and be safe. Request another driver through the app and worry about filing a complaint once you get to your destination.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Thanks your right and with hindsight i should have done that. I was simply holding my ground since he was the one calling police trying to pretend he was in danger.



freddieman said:


> Why didn't u get out when he told u to? I don't understand this part. If someone doesn't want u in their property, why refuse to get out? Hope ur not wanting sympathy on this board. I can't believe u would make up an account on UP.net to tell ur story hoping we would side with u.
> 
> Ur issue is being cheap. Grease the driver $5-10 and see how much nicer he gets. For better safety try getting a city taxi or a limo.


S


freddieman said:


> Why didn't u get out when he told u to? I don't understand this part. If someone doesn't want u in their property, why refuse to get out? Hope ur not wanting sympathy on this board. I can't believe u would make up an account on UP.net to tell ur story hoping we would side with u.
> 
> Ur issue is being cheap. Grease the driver $5-10 and see how much nicer he gets. For better safety try getting a city taxi or a limo.


SMH .... You don't even know what your talking about....Why would i grease him if he didn't even finish the journey?? Talking nonsense


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Thanks your right and with hindsight i should have done that. I was simply holding my ground since he was the one calling police trying to pretend he was in danger.
> 
> S
> 
> SMH .... You don't even know what your talking about....Why would i grease him if he didn't even finish the journey?? Talking nonsense


If your all upset get your own car. Wait untill SDVs come out. The country will be 1 big public transit so get used to it


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


I'm not playing devil's advocate, his conduct sucks. But, you were wrong too and put yourself in a worse situation and have zero legal authority to refuse to exit his property upon request.

I'm looking at it objectively from both sides....and both were in the wrong. Again, learn from it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Thanks for the advice! So don't act like a *****, duly noted...

He actually had every right to end the trip. Would I have been that driver? No, I don't get easily irritated but back seat drivers are very, very irritating especially when GPS is doing a fine job.



GTiFG said:


> Thanks your right and with hindsight i should have done that. I was simply holding my ground since he was the one calling police trying to pretend he was in danger.
> 
> S
> 
> SMH .... You don't even know what your talking about....Why would i grease him if he didn't even finish the journey?? Talking nonsense


he wasn't pretending to be in danger. He wanted you off his property, you refused to leave his property, law enforcement's job is to remove such individuals from such properties. He was fully in the right to call the police and it blows my mind that you feel entitled to remain.

Not the best driver out there, but certainly not the best rider either...


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Thanks your right and with hindsight i should have done that. I was simply holding my ground since he was the one calling police trying to pretend he was in danger.
> 
> S
> 
> SMH .... You don't even know what your talking about....Why would i grease him if he didn't even finish the journey?? Talking nonsense


Do u know how to grease? It means tip before. It sets the tone for ur ride. Like a lubricant to to the chain of a bike before u ride.

U refusing to get out of car when requested tells me all there is to know about u. Any person with any logic would know that nothing good could ever come from it. This is HIS vehicle. U are intruding on his property. It's not a city bus, it's not a company limo or taxi. It's his property. It's like me going to ur house and refusing to leave.

Ur just bitter because u received bad service. U know the saying.....u get what u paid for.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

I'd like to hear the drivers side of the story. And the call to the police as well. They would have happily responded to this type of call.

The smell test is failed miserably on this story.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Lower Prices mean More Agitation !

You were 3 minutes from work when the ride ended ? And the trouble started right away ?
So this was a 5 minute ride ?
Navigation was THAT big of an issue for a 5 minute ride ?
The application plots a route for specific reasons.
But to ARGUE over a route for such a SHORT ride ?
Probably took him longer to get to you than the ride itself .
No wonder he was agitated !
Uber does this to us !
Sends us from far away to take short unprofitable trips at ridiculous cut rates !
Then somebody wants to ARGUE about a route on a trip he was regretting having accepted from the start ?
THANK UBER FOR PUTTING ALL OF US INTO THIS POSITION !

This is what happens when Uber pushes drivers to the breaking point for no reason whatsoever.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If this was regular taxi you wouldnt be telling driver how to do thier job so dont bother us with our job.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

She felt traumatized
IMAGINE how many times a day Uber drivers are traumatized over $3.09 trips.
Uber rapes us multiple times a day.

Imagine how many more trips we must take now for Uber cutting our pay. Many more trips than some can stand. All because Uber wants to give rides away at the Drivers expense !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sometimes id like to take a service animal for ride but with out its master around the city. Atleast when it talks it juat wants to be petted


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

You weren't with an Uber Driver from Hell.
You were with a Driver put through Hell by Uber.
All for no reason.
So Uber can give away rides at our expense.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Red Leader said:


> I'd like to hear the drivers side of the story. And the call to the police as well. They would have happily responded to this type of call.
> 
> The smell test is failed miserably on this story.


I'm sure the OP is leaving things out to make her look better.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Why didn't you just keep your mouth shut and let the Man/Women do their job why try to save yourself a minute now it cost you much more then that...if he told you to get out why didn't you you brought it upon yourself and then you want to play games and not get out of his car...did you say please go this and please go this way because In reality drivers follow their navigation and also you don't know if they are familiar with the area or not so give them a break just as much drivers give riders breaks we do it all day...you and others have probably traumatized this driver to the point he couldn't bare your nonsense...and to top it off PoS Uber asks you if you reported him to the police don't you have eyes to see what's wrong with this picture (You are NO better or different then your Driver!)...I had someone tell me to go this way and that way but I don't have a problem with it honestly I'm cool but if the driver is going off on his way let them what the hell is 3 mins and 50 cents....you sound like a snitch and entitled but your not your catching uber so don't act like your a billionaire buzz off!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ARGUE WITH SELF DRIVING CARS !
FOR 4 TIMES THE PRICE !


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

she is trying to get to a job while the driver is trying to do his job. imagine if the driver went to her office to tell her how to do her biz.......professionalism

"what r u doing in my office?"......"get out of my office!" ................."naaaaaaah".


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

freddieman said:


> she is trying to get to a job while the driver is trying to do his job. imagine if the driver went to her office to tell her how to do her biz.......professionalism
> 
> "what r u doing in my office?"......"get out of my office!" ................."nah".


Yeah exactly that was the suggestion behind my thread above you just summed it up...Freddieman is def what his name says Freddie-The Man!



tohunt4me said:


> I CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ARGUE WITH SELF DRIVING CARS !
> FOR 4 TIMES THE PRICE !


Right? No they will just bang on it like a soda machine or a old tv with a antenna we probably would too but intentions mean everything!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


let me guess you never tip right? You probably weren't ready and made the driver wait 4.5 minutes and then came outside. Then you start barking orders about which way route to take. You expect limo service for half the price of a cab with no tip. Then after arguing with him too much the driver decides to cancel on you and then you refuse to leave his vehicle. You are lucky that was not my car you were trespassing in at that point as you would have been truly traumatized.

Why don't you just do everyone a favor and walk to and from work from now on? Or take a taxicab or do you have a problem with them too?


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Wow. All of these attitudes. No wonder a lot of you are crying about tips. Are you beginning to see why you don't get tips?

A little friendly customer service would go a long way.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> Wow. All of these attitudes. No wonder a lot of you are crying about tips. Are you beginning to see why you don't get tips?
> 
> A little friendly customer service would go a long way.


First of all, everyone has tried the nice guy routine. Most of us have gone as far as carrying luggage up steps. Some have even given away free water and treats. Guess what? "You don't have to tip your Uber driver." Being nice and taking abuse will not get you a tip. Why? Because Uber purposely destroyed the tipping culture.

This is what happens when you cut prices so low that one side is losing money on 25% of the transactions. The passengers have zero respect for the slave behind the wheel. The slave begins to despise the master, the passenger. How much crap is the average person willing to put up with for $2.75? How about after driving 15 minutes to get to that $2.75?

Uber has created a toxic work environment. Being a nice guy won't fix that. Money losing trips and no tips equals a lousy job that no one fears losing.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm calling BS on this thread. 

Yesterday a You tube video was posted here of a similar situation. Confrontational woman refusing to leave car.

Few hours later "New Member" pops up and posts a similar type situation story.

I think you people replying are being Fubered here.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jagent said:


> First of all, everyone has tried the nice guy routine. Most of us have gone as far as carrying luggage up steps. Some have even given away free water and treats. Guess what? "You don't have to tip your Uber driver." Being nice and taking abuse will not get you a tip. Why? Because Uber purposely destroyed the tipping culture.
> 
> This is what happens when you cut prices so low that one side is losing money on 25% of the transactions. The passengers have zero respect for the slave behind the wheel. The slave begins to despise the master, the passenger. How much crap is the average person willing to put up with for $2.75? How about after driving 15 minutes to get to that $2.75?
> 
> Uber has created a toxic work environment. Being a nice guy won't fix that. Money losing trips and no tips equals a lousy job that no one fears losing.


We are definitely underpriced and the rates were dropped too far and too fast. That was a terrible move for business as a whole.

That not withstanding, I won't get into some philosophical debate as to whether my passengers respect me, however, I do get tips. I respect my passengers and they reciprocate in kind.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Driving and Driven said:


> We are definitely underpriced and the rates were dropped too far and too fast. That was a terrible move for business as a whole.
> 
> That not withstanding, I won't get into some philosophical debate as to whether my passengers respect me, however, I do get tips. I respect my passengers and they reciprocate in kind.


I do too. I have a high rating and I'm very polite to everyone who enters my car. But, I can see how some poor guy driving 90 hours a week, trying to make his bills, might lose it. Uber approves anyone who isn't a criminal to drive. I'm sure there are a few guys with some mental issues hauling pax. The entire scheme is a powder keg.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I do too. I have a high rating and I'm very polite to everyone who enters my car. But, I can see how some poor guy driving 90 hours a week, trying to make his bills, might lose it. Uber approves anyone who isn't a criminal to drive. I'm sure there are a few guys with some mental issues hauling pax. The entire scheme is a powder keg.


True, but with all due respect, can you name a job where one can work 90 hours per week and not go ballistic on someone?


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Just another entitled jerk. I support the driver 100%.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Just another entitled jerk. I support the driver 100%.


Kudos to you for self-identifying.

It's rare to see that type of personal insight and humility in an entitled jerk.


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Even from listening your side of the story, I can tell you are that type of rider every singe driver hates. Giving directions as to which route to take is not OK in general, unless driver asks you to do so. I can see why he got agitated. I would probably do same thing to you.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Fine then I will take you about 20 miles away for your location..... Just get out of the car... Bus have cops.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Your mistake here is that you assume that you are riding in a Public Vehicle for Hire. If you are riding UberX, _*y'ain't rahdin' in no public veHICKle fer no hahr, yer ridin' in one o' them thar' PRAHVITT veHICKles fer hahr*_. The rules are somewhat different. The driver can demand that you exit his vehicle at any time and you must comply. There are no regulatory consequences to the driver. There may be consequences with Uber, but as Uber is a private entity as is the driver, what goes on between them is strictly between them.

To be sure, there are conditions under which the operator of a Public Vehicle for Hire can demand that you exit the vehicle. Outside of those conditions, though, if the driver of said Public Vehicle for Hire refuses to transport you, he is subject to regulatory sanctions.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

drivininsac said:


> Was it a Lexus RX with a convenience store in it? I think I know who that driver was....


Post of the Week.



GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


They also appear to be scraping riders from the bottom of the barrel.

PS you're new to the area, but you are giving the driver instructions on how to get there, and giving him a ration when he doesn't comply. He was following GPS, which would have gotten you there just fine, perhaps on a better route that you don't know. If you would have just kept your mouth shut and let him drive, you wouldn't have wasted 15 minutes. I won't speak for everyone here, but for me personally, you are the kind of rider I want to avoid. Clearly he didn't handle your sense of entitlement well, but you seem plenty to blame in this as well.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


If I tell you to get out of my car, you sure as shit better get out of my car. No explanation needed.


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You weren't with an Uber Driver from Hell.
> You were with a Driver put through Hell by Uber.
> All for no reason.
> So Uber can give away rides at our expense.


AMEN.

BONG!!!


----------



## Happyhead (Sep 4, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


As a female driver and Pax this was handled completely wrong by both. I'm also taking into consideration that this is only one side of the story. As a driver, I have no problems taking turn by turn directions from polite pax's, I actually prefer it sometimes, So hearing how the OP became so irritable over this is concerning . However, it's extremely difficult to visualize me refusing to leave a small enclosed area with a "Highly irritated", "crazy individual" with "irrational Behavior" I don't care if I was on another continent, I would have gotten out of the car before they even had to tell me. This just makes no sense to me. If this person was in fact "crazy"why are you trying to escalate the situation, by not removing yourself, which makes me start to think that you may be the crazy one. I would be jumping out of that vehicle before it even has time to come to a full stop. It's confusing to me why you feel that you have the audacity to refuse to leave someone else's property. Its like refusing to leave someone's house, restaurant or store after you were asked to leave due to incomplacent Behavior. Just GTFO!!! After you remove yourself from an escalated situation you then ask questions, contact Authority and file reports. UNREAL!!


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

When Uber first started we had good customers that were just happy with the discounted rate,now all these $4 and $5 lowlifes that crawled out of the dirty cab industry thinking they can give directions and expecting first service. I have a message for you WE DO NOT WANT YOUR BUSINESS PLEASE GO BACK TO THE DIRTY
TAXI YOU CRAWLED OUT OF
THANKS


----------



## run26912 (Sep 23, 2015)

Bulls23 said:


> Even from listening your side of the story, I can tell you are that type of rider every singe driver hates. Giving directions as to which route to take is not OK in general, unless driver asks you to do so. I can see why he got agitated. I would probably do same thing to you.


Don't forget it was also RUSH HOUR traffic, which only ADDS to the agitation for the driver. Barking instructions on where to turn on a short trip, during rush hour and probably right before the turn comes up is completely inconsiderate on behalf of the pax. Let the driver handle it. She wasted more time arguing with the guy. Typical.

BONG!!!


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

In what universe does a customer tell an employee how to do their job?

"Can I have a large pepperoni pizza? You're not stretching the dough right. You're not spreading the sauce evenly enough! SPREAD THE CHEESE QUICKER!! Why are you telling me to leave? I refuse to leave!"

*new post* WORST PIZZA PLACE EVER!

I can't...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> In what universe does a customer tell an employee how to do their job?
> 
> "Can I have a large pepperoni pizza? You're not stretching the dough right. You're not spreading the sauce evenly enough! SPREAD THE CHEESE QUICKER!! Why are you telling me to leave? I refuse to leave!"
> 
> ...


These people think that for $6.90, $3.75 of which goes to the driver, they get Driving Miss Daisy.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> These people think that for $6.90, $3.75 of which goes to the driver, they get Driving Miss Daisy.


We pay for the car, the gas, the maintenance, and the insurance. They go and get a DWI and are forced to Uber for 90-180 days. Yet they're in charge? **** no.


----------



## bostonwolf (Mar 25, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and *be careful of sending children alone.* There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Per the agreement you signed with Uber, no one under 18 can use the service unaccompanied by an adult.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

bostonwolf said:


> Per the agreement you signed with Uber, no one under 18 can use the service unaccompanied by an adult.


Zing!


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I support the Castle Doctrine.

One's Castle includes their residence or home, their land, their privately owned place of business, and their private transportation.

If you are invited into a home, or business, and become unruly, rude, inconsiderate, or otherwise behave like a barnyard animal, you will be asked to leave. Firmly. You may even be yelled at if you hesitate or argue. You will have law enforcement called on you, and you will be trespassed, which is an arrestable misdemeanor in most jurisdictions, potentially a felony in certain cases (i.e., you have a firearm, edged or blunt weapon, or controlled substance on your person, or assault or batter the homeowner, proprietor, or worker).

Failure to leave when asked may result in the castle owner electing to use force to evict you, and that force may include high velocity lead pills that ventilate your body, after which the defender slow dials 911 so that you exsanguinate before the ambulance arrives, making your version of the story a myth that nobody alive will ever hear.

An Uber or Lyft is just like one's home or privately owned business, it is the owner's castle. Failure to leave when asked may result in the logical, reasonable, and justified use of force, including lethal force, to remove you from the castle. Tread carefully. The nationwide trend is towards the castle defender in almost every case, in most jurisdictions. Rules, regulations, Uber/Lyft contracts, and laws will not help you when you're dead, and the story will not favor you once you stop breathing. You not only will be dead, you will be made out to be the passenger that behaved like Charles Manson.

You have no natural right, nor common law right, nor legal right, nor contractual right, to remain in a private vehicle after the owner tells you to exit.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


You could not be more wrong.


----------



## AquaAbba (Mar 9, 2017)

Bulls23 said:


> Even from listening your side of the story, I can tell you are that type of rider every singe driver hates. Giving directions as to which route to take is not OK in general, unless driver asks you to do so. I can see why he got agitated. I would probably do same thing to you.


Are you joking, this is a service business, your own business in most ways, every customer should be treated as you would want to be treated. With respect and kindness , in most circumstances. This rider was not a drunken sailor.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

AquaAbba said:


> Are you joking, this is a service business, your own business in most ways, every customer should be treated as you would want to be treated. With respect and kindness , in most circumstances. This rider was not a drunken sailor.


You are only hearing one side of the story. How many times have you seen an Uber driver go off as described here without the pax having been disrespectful and even verbally abusive? Drivers who do not have the comportment for this kind of work weed themselves out very quickly. I would love to hear the other side of the story.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

We all carry air fresheners with us. If a pax doesn't want to vacate the vehicle and is preventing the driver from earning their living, what do you think about using "*Fart Spray*" to encourage their departure?
Air freshener and rolled down windows should clear the Fart Spray smell.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000GKXYZ2/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Why are people responding to this? It's fake. There are 1-2 posts like this per week. Supposedly written by a rider. They're fake.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


You should endeavor to avoid typos when criticizing others for being the scrapings from the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Wow. All of these attitudes. No wonder a lot of you are crying about tips. Are you beginning to see why you don't get tips?
> 
> A little friendly customer service would go a long way.


woaahhh......u seem to have mastered the key to tips. never thought friendly customer service would equal more tips. got to try that next time.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Driver's behavior was inappropriate, but I hate to break it to you, he doesn't need "just cause" to ask you to leave his vehicle. It's *his* personal property, and if the trip had ended, regardless of who ended it, the fact is you were at that point a trespasser (or at least that argument could be made).

Uber's name is not on the car. Travis Kalanick's name is not on the car. The car belongs to the driver. Period. His property, his right to ask you to leave. Not defending his behavior, but you as a passenger need to appreciate that simple fact.

And just as a point of order, what's your Passenger rating?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Traumatized. Really Can't you just be annoyed you got bad service like a decent person would? Do you have to say ur traumatized. And if u sincerely are, wow. How does that happen?

And don't send children alone, carefully or not (and how do you do it carefully anyways. Request, kid gets in car, car leaves?). It's illegal for us to do (or something like that) and it's against Uber policy. We can be deactivated for taking them too (according to many Uber CSRs).



kevink said:


> Driver's behavior was inappropriate, but I hate to break it to you, he doesn't need "just cause" to ask you to leave his vehicle. It's *his* personal property, and if the trip had ended, regardless of who ended it, the fact is you were at that point a trespasser (or at least that argument could be made).
> 
> Uber's name is not on the car. Travis Kalanick's name is not on the car. The car belongs to the driver. Period. His property, his right to ask you to leave. Not defending his behavior, but you as a passenger need to appreciate that simple fact.
> 
> And just as a point of order, what's your Passenger rating?


And why not just get out and order another ultra cheap and convenient ride. How did people survive way back in 1995? This pax would have been traumatized to be alive in 1995.



Happyhead said:


> As a female driver and Pax this was handled completely wrong by both. I'm also taking into consideration that this is only one side of the story. As a driver, I have no problems taking turn by turn directions from polite pax's, I actually prefer it sometimes, So hearing how the OP became so irritable over this is concerning . However, it's extremely difficult to visualize me refusing to leave a small enclosed area with a "Highly irritated", "crazy individual" with "irrational Behavior" I don't care if I was on another continent, I would have gotten out of the car before they even had to tell me. This just makes no sense to me. If this person was in fact "crazy"why are you trying to escalate the situation, by not removing yourself, which makes me start to think that you may be the crazy one. I would be jumping out of that vehicle before it even has time to come to a full stop. It's confusing to me why you feel that you have the audacity to refuse to leave someone else's property. Its like refusing to leave someone's house, restaurant or store after you were asked to leave due to incomplacent Behavior. Just GTFO!!! After you remove yourself from an escalated situation you then ask questions, contact Authority and file reports. UNREAL!!


Except, please don't contact authorities like the OP did, cuz someoen is rude to you. I don't care if someoen calls you every name in the book adns says gtf outta my face for no reason. Just leave the rude person alone, and go on with yr life. Don't call the authroities. That's bad for society when we all go down that attitude hole. That driver may have had the worst year of his life and someone got on his last nerve. Yeah he was irrationally reactive to being asked to take a certain route, and in the story OP asked him to and he rudely ignored it instead of decently saying "I'd rather go this way" or whatever. But we need to not treat each other this way. Callling the authroities when you realize someone is unhinged, but not actually endangering you. They may be suffering (not that OP understands what that is, cuz apparently she has never suffered much or she wouldn't be traumatized by someone just being rude and stupid).


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


Not only is uber scraping the bottom of the barrel in Orlando, but the big taxi company does a very good job of poaching the few decent drivers there are right off the uber forum.

There's a troll that recruits very heavily on these forums for that cab company..


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

The OP is an idiot. Let's see. You could simply get out of the car and be in another Uber in a matter of minutes or you could refuse to get out of the vehicle of a person you believe to be crazy and try to exacerbate the problem with threats. I wonder how many people have been buried when they told the bad guy...."go ahead, I will call the Police"!
You have to take some responsibility for your own actions. I know we think that we are the center of the Universe but the other guy does not see you in that same light. My advice is, first and foremost, save your own life. Staying in that car could have had a disastrous end result and you are simply lucky to have come through the ordeal unscathed.
Once you are out and you are safe and you have made it to your intended destination with all of your parts and pieces in order, contact Uber with all of the gory details.


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like an entitled OP, sit back let us do our job.....bottom line is I want you in and out of my car ASAP so I can get another ride, really don't need anyone telling me how to drive, typically if someone wants to give directions, they are steering the driver into heavier traffic, and then money starts going down the drain, especially during surges.

Remember you are going to work, you haven't been out there all morning like we have, and have a sense as to the traffic, accidents, police activity, and any conditions that morning


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


OMG People, grow up already! Why is it that you can not see that YOU pissed off the driver by telling him where to turn? He only said ok to not have to argue with you, while he knows to follow the GPS is the best way to drive. he is busy driving and has no time to listen to you back seat drive. He deosn't know if your direction is better than the GPS. And YOU certainly don't know the live traffic condition that is provided by the GPS. And then you didn't get out of his car? YOU are the crazy one here.


----------



## Replicant 84 (Sep 6, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


Yes, the bottom of the barrel indeed. It seems Uber is lowering the bar for both drivers and passengers these days. Such a shame.

May I ask, what was the fare going to cost you?


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


You won't get much love here. The mentality of most drivers/posters here, is all drivers deserve a five star rating and a five buck tip regardless of service (or lack of).


----------



## Heema (Nov 10, 2016)

I think we need to hear the driver's side of story. It's just hard to believe that he wanted you out for this reason. Why would you want to go specific route if you don't need to stop somewhere and just heading to your destination?


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The whole time I was reading that I was thinking to myself that this pax was being kind of high maintenance

I hate when people get in my car and start telling me what way to go especially when it's the same directions the navigation is giving me. It's always the cheaper service pax that are high maintenance UberX, Lyft , UberPool and Lyft Line . My Uber Select and XL pax rarely do this . When I stopped doing UberX on the regular my rating on Uber went from 4.87 to 4.92 pretty quickly and has maintained that way for over 2k trips ( i know it only counts the last 500) 
UberX pax can just be some of the most difficult demanding people , they think they ordered a private car service for pennies on the dollar , for some reason the people with money know that even Select is just basic nicer transportation that's still slightly cheaper then a taxi . 

The schedule rides are annoying because people are never ready and you usually have to wait longer then 5 minutes to get a cancel fee.
If you request a pick up at 830 and the driver arrives at 820 they have to wait till 830 or 835 to get a cancel fee. Not to mention that pre scheduled rides are so pointless , when you're ready to go just request an Uber the pre scheduled rides doesn't even guarantee a ride if there isn't a driver in the area you're not gonna get picked up . All that happens is Uber Sends a request out when a driver is near you and your pick up request is coming up . Would it be that hard for you just to press a button in your phone when you're about ready to go??

So the driver probably had to wait too long for you to be ready so he was annoyed by that and by the sound of your ride it was a short one so another annoyance and they you got in his car and barked orders at him like he was your slave .
He probably could have handled the situation slightly better and more relaxed but I bet you were more annoying then you let on to believe . Especially considering you took the time to write about it on an Uber Driver forum .

You said he pulled over 3 minutes from your work maybe you should have just gotten out , it's his right to kick you out of HIS car . Why make the situation worse by not getting out of the car of someone who obviously was having a shitty day or life and didn't want you in his car .


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

90¢ a mile service

Uber recruits and keeps only drivers from hell at that rate

If you want better service, PAY UP BABY


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


I just would like to ask....do people get on a plane and tell the pilot what route to take...or how to fly?
Or... do they get on a train and tell the conductor how to conduct....
I think it's rather condescending to get in a person's vehicle who drives for a living and tell them how to get from point A to B.
I have 3 visible GPS's on my dashboard.
1 Garmin 
1 phone GPS 
1 built in car GPS
and it never fails that someone gets in the car and dictates to me which way to go.
Have some faith that we know what we're doing.


----------



## P3Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

This feels like a fake post.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

P3Christopher said:


> This feels like a fake post.


I think it's a real post.....I'm pretty sure it happens alot. I have ordered people out of my vehicle for various infractions of my personal Uber Driver policies and when one refused to get out of the car....I said ok.....then I'll be driving you to the nearest police department and his tune changed mighty quick.! I pulled over and he got out.....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I think he was probably somewhat hard of hearing ....like me.

Y'all just casually assume if we got music, we hear good, and ignore the notification.

Or think that hearing is like either there or not

.....nope. it's like bad vision, yiu might notice some stuff if you "squint", or grab up context, but single words mumbled in back of the car might be missed entirely, or lack enough clarity to comprehend.

DOH mode means driver does NOT accept ANY spoken instructions, unless he has specifically and clearly comfirmed AND okay'd your request.

Oh, and don't you DARE say "oh I'll show you" or "no worries I've got you" when REPEATEDLY asked for at least an intersection or landmark to head towards.

"Yeah it's one block north of So and So Middle School in Paxville, Pax County. Yup, across from starbucks, cool that you know it"

...because it is UNSAFE to spend all ride checking mirror for visual cues of your irritated face suggesting that YOU (not we, nope, YOU) FAILED to convey your desire for a recent turn and confirm that it has been heard



GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


Silly, he's operating an object that can easily carry you to or beyond 100 mph...or a speed difference of 200 mph in a head on with another moving vehicle

ALL impacts with stationary hard objects at >45mph should be treated as presumably fatal. Even a speed difference of 45 mph while rear ending a car moving same direction ---- you're DEAD.

Or somebody else.

THUS...

Any frustration disorientation confusion aggravation or conflict, and he has the MORAL RESPONSIBILITY to remove you from the vehicle lest you hinder safe operation.


----------



## P3Christopher (Feb 20, 2017)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I think it's a real post.....I'm pretty sure it happens alot. I have ordered people out of my vehicle for various infractions of my personal Uber Driver policies and when one refused to get out of the car....I said ok.....then I'll be driving you to the nearest police department and his tune changed mighty quick.! I pulled over and he got out.....


Not saying that this is not possible but why post this story in this forum... I can not see garnering any sympathy. Further the direct mention of underage passengers in a vehicle alone tells me this person either knows nothing about Uber TOS or is intentionally making this post inflammatory.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Greguzzi said:


> You should endeavor to avoid typos when criticizing others for being the scrapings from the bottom of the barrel.[/QUOTE
> 
> The only way you could really understand the crap we have to put up with from some riders, and to get a truer appreciation for what a day in the life of an Uber driver consists of, is to try driving yourself. Try driving for just one or two days and I think your tune will change rather quickly. I am personally offended that you think people who choose to drive for Uber are scraped from the bottom of the barrel. I, for one, am a corporate flight attendant who flies on private jets with the top executives of fortune 500 and 100 companies. I drive for Uber to make myself available to the flight schedule 24/7/365 and this affords me that availability. So, make sure that when you decide to insult an entire Uber driver forum your ignorance does not show and your "facts" are accurate!


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I hate when pax would come on here stiring up a long thread getting bashed at and never come back to take the bashing


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Havoc said:


> You won't get much love here. The mentality of most drivers/posters here, is all drivers deserve a five star rating and a five buck tip regardless of service (or lack of).


5* & $5 always? Nope, not quite....

$10+ if any luggage was involved
$20 for good service or special accomodations made, actually (yep I get those every week)
$40 if it's a major holiday and you and your friends are being rowdy and needy, but have been treated warmly nonetheless (also happens, NOT as often, but hey, not every day is a holiday)

And.... $more (!!!) if the driver somehow, through skills knowledge or ingenuity, did something that finessed you out of any manner of quandary that was insurmountable for you without his voluntarily given assistance

Stuff like....those exchange students I once drove, as per instruction, straight to some offramp in Compton, but actually bothered to verify and investigate what they HOPED would be there instead of dropping them off without second thought.... turns out, they expected SKYSCRAPERS


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Adieu said:


> 5* & $5 always? Nope, not quite....
> 
> $10+ if any luggage was involved
> $20 for good service or special accomodations made, actually (yep I get those every week)
> ...


I picked up a lady at 4:30 am and took her to the airport
I helped that lady with 3 huge and heavy pieces of luggage in and out of my SUV mostly because I didn't want her to scratch the back of my car lugging them in and out herself. I brought her to the airport, she said thanks very much and did not offer me one thin dime. Would any of you have asked her outright for a tip?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I picked up a lady at 4:30 am and took her to the airport
> I helped that lady with 3 huge and heavy pieces of luggage in and out of my SUV mostly because I didn't want her to scratch the back of my car lugging them in and out herself. I brought her to the airport, she said thanks very much and did not offer me one thin dime. Would any of you have asked her outright for a tip?


Nope. Especially if she were Asian. It would be pointless.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I picked up a lady at 4:30 am and took her to the airport
> I helped that lady with 3 huge and heavy pieces of luggage in and out of my SUV mostly because I didn't want her to scratch the back of my car lugging them in and out herself. I brought her to the airport, she said thanks very much and did not offer me one thin dime. Would any of you have asked her outright for a tip?


Nah, I'm no good with that... now if she started trying to DJ unprompted or otherwise ask for something, I might mention that extras ain't complimentary

Unless it works for me, of course...like a convenience store = yeah ok I kinda need a stretch/smoke/redbull/potty break myself, glad you asked -sort of thing.

Now if stuff got crazy like requests to cross two county lines or a state line, I might bluntly say ok, but only if you can sweeten the deal a bit


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I just would like to ask....do people get on a plane and tell the pilot what route to take...or how to fly?
> Or... do they get on a train and tell the conductor how to conduct....
> .


LOL
Trying to compare an Uber driver/pax to a pilot and/or conductor and their passengers is ridiculous.



Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I have 3 visible GPS's on my dashboard.
> 1 Garmin
> 1 phone GPS
> 1 built in car GPS
> ...


How can some pax have faith in an Uber driver when there are three separate GPS devices/screens!! If I got in an Uber car and saw that, I would immediately get out, thinking this fool doesn't know what he is doing. Seeing that doesn't exude much confidence in ones ability. No wonder "it never fails that someone gets in the car and dictates which way to go".


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> LOL
> Trying to compare an Uber driver/pax to a pilot and/or conductor and their passengers is ridiculous.


not totally ridiculous since pax safety is in the driver's hand. i get what u mean though.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I think people don't realize that this is an Uber Driver forum not an Uber Pax forum.



Just Another Uber Drive said:


> Has to be fake.
> 
> Check this out from the OP:
> 
> ...


Select markets do have an Uber number, San Francisco and Boston it seems. SFV probably stands for San Fernando Valley which is 5 hours from San Francisco, so the driver may have been close enough that he had an Uber number to call or the OP may have been in San Francisco.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

I am absolutely SHOCKED that a valley girl would come across as demanding and entitled.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

She look a like a prostititue


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

uber fool said:


> She look a like a prostititue


Yeah, being a sex addicted alcoholic can do that to a person.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Select markets do have an Uber number, San Francisco and Boston it seems


Boston has a number to greenlight station but its all automatated. Its hard to get threw like i wanted to call about tolls and took me many different options and about hour and a half to get a hold of someone. Once you do get to it all they say is "because of our high demande for callers and privacy we would like you to just stop in in person"


----------



## Texas4life577 (May 31, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


You were so foolish on how you behave on this. I sure hope you are not a parent of a child . Imagine someone had to tell your child that you got serious hurt or even kill due to you trying to prove your point. So the driver was not very responded to your directions. Obviously the driver was in a very bad way if he acted the way you described. But to not vacate the car when he asked you to is freaking inexcusable. What then if you ended up dead. Would that make you feel better. All you did by not getting out when asked is to try to make a bad situation worse. You mention it was a three minute drive to work. Then get your self walking. Remember bad situations are temporary but death is forever!


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Texas4life577 said:


> You were so foolish on how you behave on this. I sure hope you are not a parent of a child . Imagine someone had to tell your child that you got serious hurt or even kill due to you trying to prove your point. So the driver was not very responded to your directions. Obviously the driver was in a very bad way if he acted the way you described. But to not vacate the car when he asked you to is freaking inexcusable. What then if you ended up dead. Would that make you feel better. All you did by not getting out when asked is to try to make a bad situation worse. You mention it was a three minute drive to work. Then get your self walking. Remember bad situations are temporary but death is forever!


At least then, we couldn't ridicule her for saying she was traumatized. Physical attack by a lunatic, now that's trauma. But by all means, sit in his car and STAND YOUR GROUND!!!! nothing bad will ever happen if she further agitates an irrational person!


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Yet another multipage thread where the new OP stopped talking on Page 1...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

JimS said:


> Yet another multipage thread where the new OP stopped talking on Page 1...


The very definition of trolling.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> The very definition of trolling.


Yeah. We feed 'em.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


You refused you leave is personal vehicle after he asked you to exit?
That is called "carjacking" and I would have pulled you out so hard, you would have bounced when you hit the ground.
How dare you decide that you want to trespass.


----------



## IKINCYA (Oct 29, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


HIS CAR, HIS GAS, HIS TIME, HIS MAINTENANCE. You only speak if I ask you for a preferred route. Otherwise, let me make my 2.62 in peace.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

JimS said:


> Yet another multipage thread where the new OP stopped talking on Page 1...


Of course! She wanted everyone to say "Oh, you poor little girl" and what she got was a big face full of reality. Reality bites!


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> Wow. All of these attitudes. No wonder a lot of you are crying about tips. Are you beginning to see why you don't get tips?
> 
> A little friendly customer service would go a long way.


Travis K lied to everyone about tips being included. Not sure why you are trying to spin it differently. So many Uber shills here pretending to be drivers.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

JimS said:


> Yet another multipage thread where the new OP stopped talking on Page 1...


These well-known memebers should know by now they were clearly a troll. I wander whats the longest thread started by a troll?


----------



## SMOTY (Oct 6, 2015)

I hate when a pax instantly goes into victim mode here. If you're scared just get out of the car no real reason to stay in you're putting yourself into a sticky situation after this. And if you think you were in the right contact Uber and get your refund that's all!!! Plus giving directions is annoying I'll admit but even if you think your way is the only way it's probably not I've had rides where it's literally 2-3 min ride and expect me to go a specific street where if I take an adjacent street that's parallel to the one you want me take? I will get there! It's just kind of annoying. But I'll still take your route just to make you happy

My point just sit back and relax!!!



Jermin8r89 said:


> These well-known memebers should know by now they were clearly a troll. I wander whats the longest thread started by a troll?


I agree this does sound tooo fishy!


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

Heema said:


> I think we need to hear the driver's side of story. It's just hard to believe that he wanted you out for this reason. Why would you want to go specific route if you don't need to stop somewhere and just heading to your destination?


Just do this

Sit back, close your eyes and imagine a bickering pax in the back seat, complaining about everything the minute they get in, you have bumper to bumper traffic, accidents, school crossings,......Of course he may go off a little.

Had a woman the other day doing the same thing, didn't say a word, drove they way I wanted, 30 sec later, she said...If my husband was here, he would be telling me to Shut The F**k up. 
We had a good laugh and she thanked me


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

This is the only reality that a driver should be dealing with. Let them complain (edited). What's the worst that could happen? They give you a 1 star for following the suggested route? If anything even close to what is stated here happened then the driver is the idiot. However, I doubt that anything even close to this happened. Just tell your pax that you will get them to their destination as quickly as possible and the rest is simply chatter. I all cases you need to ignore chatter unless the rider is told that those might not be the best route. If they say they don't care, just take the route. You will make more money in nearly every case.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GTiFG This site is primarily Uber Drivers. It's a place for them to vent, and boy do they.

Should you have been treated that way? Imho, no. Unfortunately, Uber has misled passengers in general. Making them think that Uber Drivers are their 'personal driver' - not true. Uber Drivers are Independent Contractors that can vary from professional to very unstable individuals. There is no real interview process or training. If you ever feel threatened or uncomfortable with your driver, ask them to pull over in a safe place and call a new Uber. Your experience is not uncommon.


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


If the driver is doing something you don't like you can either just deal with it and then complain to Uber later, or ask driver to pull over and let you out. Why there are more than two options is beyond me


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

roadman said:


> Travis K lied to everyone about tips being included. Not sure why you are trying to spin it differently. So many Uber shills here pretending to be drivers.


Whatever, lady. I drive and I get tips.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

SMOTY said:


> I hate when a pax instantly goes into victim mode here.


It seems here that most drivers are already in "victim mode"! Poor, poor us drivers, make so little bit, that when some pax ask to go a different route, we fly off the handle. It is not that big of deal to comply. This driver sounded like he took it past "victim mode" and went into passive aggressive mode.

Guys, take some personal responsibility, if you don't like it, get out. If you don't like the pay, get out. If you don't like that some pax request things, get out. If you don't like that some pax are going to make you wait, get out. Simple as that, nothing is going to change the pax.

Why stay with ride share if it makes most of you here so miserable?


----------



## TrexG (May 11, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


You'll survive...

But the poor driver won't. With Uber rates he is not making any ends meet. Then comes along princess airhead. You know the rest of the story.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


OK, I call: PAx is a 28-35 yo WF professional. She has never tipped an Uber in her young life and loves to give a "3s" . She finally got a gruff driver that has had it with her type.



UberLaLa said:


> GTiFG This site is primarily Uber Drivers. It's a place for them to vent, and boy do they.
> 
> Should you have been treated that way? Imho, no. Unfortunately, Uber has misled passengers in general. Making them think that Uber Drivers are their 'personal driver' - not true. Uber Drivers are Independent Contractors that can vary from professional to very unstable individuals. There is no real interview process or training. If you ever feel threatened or uncomfortable with your driver, ask them to pull over in a safe place and call a new Uber. Your experience is not uncommon.


Why doesn't she get out? If he had a stroke I guarantee his family would have sued her. Why didnt she get out? because you can't fix stupid....even if she is a princess


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> OK, I call: PAx is a 28-35 yo WF professional. She has never tipped an Uber in her young life and loves to give a "3s" . She finally got a gruff driver that has had it with her type.
> 
> Why doesn't she get out? If he had a stroke I guarantee his family would have sued her. Why didnt she get out? because you can't fix stupid....even if she is a princess


Because Uber tells passengers that we are their Personal Driver....


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Havoc said:


> It seems here that most drivers are already in "victim mode"! Poor, poor us drivers, make so little bit, that when some pax ask to go a different route, we fly off the handle. It is not that big of deal to comply. This driver sounded like he took it past "victim mode" and went into passive aggressive mode.
> 
> Guys, take some personal responsibility, if you don't like it, get out. If you don't like the pay, get out. If you don't like that some pax request things, get out. If you don't like that some pax are going to make you wait, get out. Simple as that, nothing is going to change the pax.
> 
> Why stay with ride share if it makes most of you here so miserable?


Easy said than done buddy. Stop thinking from selfish perspective and think of other struggles people may have that they still take this shit from low life pax, before blurping some none sense. I know some people invested their time and money into their cars, and this damned business. Especially drivers that work in NYC. Some of them had to get special licenses and I'm sure if you are a driver, you know it. Its not like a light switch where you can flip it ON or OFF.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Havoc said:


> LOL
> Trying to compare an Uber driver/pax to a pilot and/or conductor and their passengers is ridiculous.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.....I'm pretty sure I don't really care what you think.....nor do I need to explain to you why I have 3.......it's pretty simple to figure out......if you look at it logically.....but clearly being logical is not your strong suit.....have a lovely day!
> ...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> Thanks for sharing.....I'm pretty sure* I don't really care what you think.*....nor do I need to explain to you why I have 3.......it's pretty simple to figure out......if you look at it logically.....but clearly being logical is not your strong suit.....have a lovely day!


LOL
You cared enough to respond!! Don't get all pissy that you are such an incompetent driver that you feel the need for three GPS devices. I deflect it back at you "clearly being logical is not YOUR strong suit". Having three GPS screens clearly shows your incompetence...


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ti Kto Takoy? said:


> Easy said than done buddy. Stop thinking from selfish perspective and think of other struggles people may have that they still take this shit from* low life pax*, before blurping some none sense. I know some people invested their time and money into their cars, and this damned business. Especially drivers that work in NYC. Some of them had to get special licenses and I'm sure if you are a driver, you know it. Its not like a light switch where you can flip it ON or OFF.


The funny thing is that the drivers here that call our customers "low life pax" or "entitled pax" are likely to be the same "low life pax" or "entitled pax" if they were not ride share drivers! It seems like if a driver that doesn't get the perfect pax, they will fly off the handle or post here how bad they were treated by their "entitled pax". Poor, poor ride share driver, nothing goes their way, we work for pittance and have to deal with all sorts of people. You signed up for it, deal with it or get out. And yes, it is that simple, stay in or get out.

And if you bought a special license or bought a car specifically for ride share and feel the need to continue, well then, that is on you, only you, for not researching what you were getting in to. Like I wrote earlier, take personal responsibility for your actions. You chose to do this, whether or not you did it with full knowledge of what you were getting yourself into, blame yourself.


----------



## UberxGTA (Dec 1, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


LOL,well you did as soon as you told him how to drive and which route to take. Next time shut your mouth and enjoy the ride.


----------



## chevelle454 (Aug 13, 2015)

Called Uber??? Hell of a lot of bored drivers to respond to this type of post.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Havoc said:


> It seems here that most drivers are already in "victim mode"! Poor, poor us drivers, make so little bit, that when some pax ask to go a different route, we fly off the handle. It is not that big of deal to comply. This driver sounded like he took it past "victim mode" and went into passive aggressive mode.
> 
> Guys, take some personal responsibility, if you don't like it, get out. If you don't like the pay, get out. If you don't like that some pax request things, get out. If you don't like that some pax are going to make you wait, get out. Simple as that, nothing is going to change the pax.
> 
> Why stay with ride share if it makes most of you here so miserable?


I don't take shit from anybody no matter how much or little the job pays. Its not about responsiblity. Its about not getting respect for doing our jobs. If _you_ don't like that, _you_ get out.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> *I don't take shit from anybody no matter how much or little the job pays.* Its not about responsiblity. Its about not getting respect for doing our jobs. If _you_ don't like that, _you_ get out.


LOL
And so the reason why you are now a ride share driver??!! Tough being a tough guy! Even tough guys takes some punches. Maybe a bouncer may suit you better than a ride share driver.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Havoc said:


> And so the reason why you are now a ride share driver??!!


To make money, dumbass. Not to cater to individuals. Point A to Point B. Watch your step, now get the **** out of my car.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> To make money, dumbass. Not to cater to individuals. Point A to Point B. Watch your step, now get the &%[email protected]!* out of my car.


Keep throwing pax out your car and even a simpleton will eventually lose his ride share job.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Keep throwing pax out your car and even a simpleton will eventually lose his ride share job.


So, you no longer drive then.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> So, you no longer drive then.


I'm not the one that is throwing pax out their vehicle. But good try at a deflection, a typical simpleton response.


----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Havoc said:


> The funny thing is that the drivers here that call our customers "low life pax" or "entitled pax" are likely to be the same "low life pax" or "entitled pax" if they were not ride share drivers! It seems like if a driver that doesn't get the perfect pax, they will fly off the handle or post here how bad they were treated by their "entitled pax". Poor, poor ride share driver, nothing goes their way, we work for pittance and have to deal with all sorts of people. You signed up for it, deal with it or get out. And yes, it is that simple, stay in or get out.
> 
> And if you bought a special license or bought a car specifically for ride share and feel the need to continue, well then, that is on you, only you, for not researching what you were getting in to. Like I wrote earlier, take personal responsibility for your actions. You chose to do this, whether or not you did it with full knowledge of what you were getting yourself into, blame yourself.


I'm guessing you aren't a driver and you work for fuber, so I don't expect you to understand this. Also, assuming that I'm a lousy pax myself just shows what kind of low life you probably are yourself. Keep kissing Travis's ass.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

Didn't read after "i refused"


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Ti Kto Takoy? said:


> I'm guessing you aren't a driver and you work for fuber, so I don't expect you to understand this. Also, assuming that I'm a lousy pax myself just shows what kind of low life you probably are yourself. Keep kissing Travis's ass.


I PUT THAT GUY HAVOC ON IGNORE....HE'S TOO IGNORANT TO WASTE MY TIME BY DIGNIFYING HIM WITH A RESPONSE.... he's a fire stoker just looking to get a rise out of people..... I recommend putting him on ignore and if nobody responds to him maybe he'll just go away....


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Ti Kto Takoy? (Aug 9, 2016)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I PUT THAT GUY HAVOC ON IGNORE....HE'S TOO IGNORANT TO WASTE MY TIME BY DIGNIFYING HIM WITH A RESPONSE.... he's a fire stoker just looking to get a rise out of people..... I recommend putting him on ignore and if nobody responds to him maybe he'll just go away....


lol this all makes sense. He was a troll from the beginning that's why his nick is "havoc"


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

ROGER THAT!!!!!!!

HIS MIDDLE NAME IS MAYHEM.....


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Ti Kto Takoy? said:


> I'm guessing you aren't a driver and you work for fuber, so I don't expect you to understand this.


You are guessing wrong! Just because I don't agree with most of the drivers on this forum, your "guessing" is more assuming that I am not a driver. You are wrong, I do drive for ride share but not for Uber and you are very wrong to suggest I work for Uber in some way. Nice train of thought here that if one doesn't agree with the masses of the forum, they must work for Uber!



Ti Kto Takoy? said:


> Also, assuming that I'm a lousy pax myself just shows what kind of low life you probably are yourself. Keep kissing Travis's ass.





Havoc said:


> The funny thing is that the drivers here that call our customers "low life pax" or "entitled pax" are *likely to be the same "low life pax" or "entitled pax*" if they were not ride share drivers! It seems like if a driver that doesn't get the perfect pax, they will fly off the handle or post here how bad they were treated by their "entitled pax". Poor, poor ride share driver, nothing goes their way, we work for pittance and have to deal with all sorts of people. You signed up for it, deal with it or get out. And yes, it is that simple, stay in or get out.


I didn't assume anything, I did suggest that if a lot of drivers here had no experience of driving for ride share, that some in fact would be the "entitled pax" or "low life pax" that they so much despise and love to write about here. Yes, that would probably include you, lil buddy.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


He had cause. You started to argue with him. It was better for everyone if you had just left the vehicle. Like a previous poster said, if he was acting in a way that traumatized you, you should not have wanted to remain inside of HIS vehicle with him. It wasn't your vehicle. You can't force anyone to do what you want them to do, unless you are the police.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Lisa Kurtzer said:


> I PUT THAT GUY HAVOC ON IGNORE....HE'S TOO IGNORANT TO WASTE MY TIME BY DIGNIFYING HIM WITH A RESPONSE.... he's a fire stoker just looking to get a rise out of people..... I recommend putting him on ignore and if nobody responds to him maybe he'll just go away....


Only because you have no logical responses, like the pilot and conductor comparisons for route suggestions!

And I chuckle every time when "GPS" is written now, thinking someone actually uses three of them.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

freddieman said:


> she is trying to get to a job while the driver is trying to do his job. imagine if the driver went to her office to tell her how to do her biz.......professionalism
> 
> "what r u doing in my office?"......"get out of my office!" ................."nah".


LMAO!!!



Happyhead said:


> As a female driver and Pax this was handled completely wrong by both. I'm also taking into consideration that this is only one side of the story. As a driver, I have no problems taking turn by turn directions from polite pax's, I actually prefer it sometimes, So hearing how the OP became so irritable over this is concerning . However, it's extremely difficult to visualize me refusing to leave a small enclosed area with a "Highly irritated", "crazy individual" with "irrational Behavior" I don't care if I was on another continent, I would have gotten out of the car before they even had to tell me. This just makes no sense to me. If this person was in fact "crazy"why are you trying to escalate the situation, by not removing yourself, which makes me start to think that you may be the crazy one. I would be jumping out of that vehicle before it even has time to come to a full stop. It's confusing to me why you feel that you have the audacity to refuse to leave someone else's property. Its like refusing to leave someone's house, restaurant or store after you were asked to leave due to incomplacent Behavior. Just GTFO!!! After you remove yourself from an escalated situation you then ask questions, contact Authority and file reports. UNREAL!!


Preach!!! OP, seriously, you are lucky you didn't get your ass beat.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a simple solution...
Stop the car...at thee nearest convenience store...
Get out of the car...
Take the keys with you...
And your phone...
Stop the ride in the app...
Wait for pax to eject themself..
They will get bored after a time...
If this doesnt work...
Call Uber emergency support...
Oh...dont forget...
Any damage they do to your car...
That is under $1000 is NOT covered by Uber Insurance...
Think hard and remember that you hopefully have low duductible...
And oh yes...
make SURE that you report it to your insurance company AFTER the pax finally gets out...
Remember you are the driver and you have control of what happens in your vehicle...
Good Luck my little monkey friends!
Rakos


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Rakos said:


> I have a simple solution...
> Stop the car...at thee nearest convenience store...
> Get out of the car...
> Take the keys with you...
> ...


That worked out just swimmingly for this Uber driver-


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Havoc said:


> Only because you have no logical responses, like the pilot and conductor comparisons for route suggestions!
> 
> And I chuckle every time when "GPS" is written now, thinking someone actually uses three of them.


Oh....I'm sorry.....did you say something?
Glad I could make you laugh........

BTW.....I never said I needed 3 GPS's......
2 are unavoidable........the built in car navigation and the one in my phone.....should I destroy my phone or my car navigation to appease you????
The 3rd is a Garmin voice command navigation which comes in quite handy and keeps my phone data plan in check with no overages.......and no substantially increased phone bill......
Clearly, your complete ignorance is your complete bliss......Enjoy!!!



UberLaLa said:


> That worked out just swimmingly for this Uber driver-


WOW...THAT POOR GUY!!! HE SHOULD HAVE GOTTEN A MEDAL FOR SELF RESTRAINT.........I WOULD HAVE LOST MY SH_T ON THAT GIRL!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Oh....I'm sorry.....did you say something?
> Glad I could make you laugh........
> 
> BTW.....I never said I needed 3 GPS's......
> ...


I knew you couldn't just ignore!!

You're the one that wrote about them, all three of your GPS's. And to make your point, you also inferred that when the pax saw them all, that some pax would still give you directions. So you either you have them all on or don't, it doesn't really matter at this time.

Go hit the ignore button again, this time really mean it. Or give me some better responses then your childish ones like "should I destroy my phone or my car navigation to appease you????". Come on now, you can do better than that! Or maybe not...


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Havoc said:


> I'm not the one that is throwing pax out their vehicle. But good try at a deflection, a typical simpleton response.


You're projecting. Swing and a miss.


----------



## Super (Nascar) Uberess (Mar 15, 2017)

Havoc said:


> I knew you couldn't just ignore!!
> 
> You're the one that wrote about them, all three of your GPS's. And to make your point, you also inferred that when the pax saw them all, that some pax would still give you directions. So you either you have them all on or don't, it doesn't really matter at this time.
> 
> Go hit the ignore button again, this time really mean it. Or give me some better responses then your childish ones like "should I destroy my phone or my car navigation to appease you????". Come on now, you can do better than that! Or maybe not...


Ok....you got me.....you're right....you get to have the last word......I have better things to do than criticize people when they share on this forum.....or to waste my time responding to your narcissistic personality disorded commentaries.....consider yourself IGNORED......however, I love my 3 GPS's sooooo naaanaaaannnaaaanaaaaa!!!!


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> Ok....you got me.....you're right....you get to have the last word......*I have better things to do than criticize people when they share on this forum*.....or to waste my time responding to your narcissistic personality disorded commentaries.....consider yourself IGNORED......however, I love my 3 GPS's sooooo naaanaaaannnaaaanaaaaa!!!!


LOL, but yet you still do.

I was supposed to have been put on the ignore list by you and some other person but yet you keep responding and I see the other guy did to. I know your type, you just can't help yourself but to respond. You say (or write) one thing and do the other.



Super (Nascar) Uberess said:


> sooooo naaanaaaannnaaaanaaaaa!!!!


And then you close like a five year old...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uber can be VERY DANGEROUS for passengers-

Click here to read his statement

Photos | Woman punched in the face by Uber driver













































The two women said they have video of the driver and the incident.

Becher described the incident as a "savage beating" and said they plan to hold Uber responsible.

"Uber has tried to contact my client. She is unable to talk. She's very traumatized. She's injured both physically and psychologically," Becher said.

In a statement to 11Alive, Uber said they are looking into the matter and have suspended the driver's app so that he cannot pick up anyone else. The Uber representative said this is standard practice.

www.11alive.com/news/local/uber-driver-punches-woman-in-the-face-in-atlanta/336970072


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> You're projecting. Swing and a miss.


I think you may need to refresh your memory what "projecting" actually is.



UberLaLa said:


> Uber can be VERY DANGEROUS for passengers-
> 
> Click here to read his statement
> 
> ...


Wow!

They must have made the driver wait 4:59 and then was asked to go a preferred route.

On a more serious note, I wonder how many drivers/posters here are going to side with the driver on this one. I am sure there will be a few...


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I think you may need to refresh your memory what "projecting" actually is.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


What is your problem??



Havoc said:


> LOL
> And so the reason why you are now a ride share driver??!! Tough being a tough guy! Even tough guys takes some punches. Maybe a bouncer may suit you better than a ride share driver.


You need to seriously grow up.



UberLaLa said:


> That worked out just swimmingly for this Uber driver-


This dumbass is taking advantage of him because he's a man and she knows he doesn't want to go to jail for knocking the crap out of her. Had she attempted to destroy MY vehicle, she would have gotten her ass *BEAT!*


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Khota said:


> What is your problem??


Posters here that think that drivers do no wrong.



Khota said:


> You need to seriously grow up.
> 
> This dumbass is taking advantage of him because he's a man and she knows he doesn't want to go to jail for knocking the crap out of her. Had she attempted to destroy MY vehicle, she would have gotten her ass *BEAT!*


Sounds like you seriously need to grow up. Go ahead and beat her ass, see where it takes you.
Assault and battery (criminal charge) *> *property damage (misdemeanor charge)


----------



## Wifey1203 (Oct 26, 2016)

freddieman said:


> Why didn't u get out when he told u to? I don't understand this part. If someone doesn't want u in their property, why refuse to get out? Hope ur not wanting sympathy on this board. I can't believe u would make up an account on UP.net to tell ur story hoping we would side with u.
> 
> Ur issue is being cheap. Grease the driver $5-10 and see how much nicer he gets. For better safety try getting a city taxi or a limo.


Well said



bostonwolf said:


> Per the agreement you signed with Uber, no one under 18 can use the service unaccompanied by an adult.


LMAO


----------



## nash801 (Apr 17, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Omg this has got to be a joke!!!! Why did so many of you"like" this?


----------



## Uberpoordriver (Jan 16, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Why didn't you just let him follow gps were you trying to save .10 penny's or 2 minutes just wondering because the most you will save is about 20 penny's and in time the most you would save is 1 to 2 minutes


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Uberpoordriver said:


> *Why didn't you just let him follow gps *were you trying to save .10 penny's or 2 minutes just wondering because the most you will save is about 20 penny's and in time the most you would save is 1 to 2 minutes


Though I do prefer this, letting me follow the GPS, it is not that big of deal to take a pax their preferred route.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Posters here that think that drivers do no wrong.
> 
> Sounds like you seriously need to grow up. Go ahead and beat her ass, see where it takes you.
> Assault and battery (criminal charge) *> *property damage (misdemeanor charge)


Are you still up little one? Isn't it past your bedtime? You sound like my son.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Khota said:


> Are you still up little one? Isn't it past your bedtime? You sound like my son.


Why are you so childish? Grow up Willis.


----------



## Khota (Dec 30, 2016)

Havoc said:


> Why are you acting so childish? Grow up Willis.


Just like I said: a child. You have to provide an answer for everything.


----------



## Havoc (Nov 10, 2016)

Khota said:


> Just like I said: a child. You have to provide an answer for everything.


At least it is a response to the quote I provided. Unlike you, you quote something and then write some nonsense that has nothing to do with what you quoted!

Also, you keep coming at me like you are, try to match wits with me, it will only bring out the simpleton that you are.


----------



## Speedyracer (Aug 17, 2016)

Some key points no one seemed to notice


GTiFG said:


> I am new to the area.


Why on earth are you giving direction if you are new to the area?



GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver.


Really??? I thought you said.


GTiFG said:


> Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn.


As soon as you got in the car. ?

You are an entitled prick and One of the reasons I no longer uber.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Omg this pax is spoiled bratt. If you get offended that easy please stay home. What policw have to do with it? He didnt even touched you, you dont have any right to be in his car if he asking to leave.
Do you know traffic patterns at given minute better than GPS? I doubt it
Im on drivers side!

New to the area but gives directions and destructs our police officers with some bs. please go back to your area and give directions as much as you want


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

As soon as I seen it was a new member AND for some reason they added an avatar I knew it was a fake story designed to get people all riled up.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Uberpoordriver said:


> Why didn't you just let him follow gps were you trying to save .10 penny's or 2 minutes just wondering because the most you will save is about 20 penny's and in time the most you would save is 1 to 2 minutes


Not gonna save anything. Op new to the area.


----------



## Aharm (Aug 14, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


What is wrong with just following the google maps?

Why do you have to take your special route?

Jesus, just stfu and let the driver drive. People like you make this job frustrating as ****.

And next time gtfo when told.


----------



## kevink (Apr 18, 2016)

Havoc said:


> The funny thing is that the drivers here that call our customers "low life pax" or "entitled pax" are likely to be the same "low life pax" or "entitled pax" if they were not ride share drivers! It seems like if a driver that doesn't get the perfect pax, they will fly off the handle or post here how bad they were treated by their "entitled pax". Poor, poor ride share driver, nothing goes their way, we work for pittance and have to deal with all sorts of people. You signed up for it, deal with it or get out. And yes, it is that simple, stay in or get out.
> 
> And if you bought a special license or bought a car specifically for ride share and feel the need to continue, well then, that is on you, only you, for not researching what you were getting in to. Like I wrote earlier, take personal responsibility for your actions. You chose to do this, whether or not you did it with full knowledge of what you were getting yourself into, blame yourself.


Travis?!?! How's life at Uber HQ buddy?

If anybody saw the YouTube video of TK berating a driver, do these posts not sound similar to what he said to that driver?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Havoc said:


> I think you may need to refresh your memory what "projecting" actually is.
> 
> Wow!
> 
> ...


Woo! Woo! Me! Me! ...i side with the driver!


----------



## Chrisdrhjh (Jun 14, 2016)

I would give my pax 1 minute at a safe spot to gtfo, and if they refuse, drive them to the nearest police station.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Yeah from one of the responses Im reading here are they scrapping the bottom of the barrel?


Even worse then that, the barrel is a bottomless pit.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


You should have been arrested for trespassing. Who in their right minds needs to tell a professional driver the route to take on a three minute drive? You already said that you are new to the area; but you never considered the driver wasn't. You claim that the driver was irrational but refused to put distance between you and this so-called irrational person. Take the bus to a psychiatrist.



twerkyo.....UBERRRRR said:


> Gosh....
> social justice warriors feelings got hurt.
> 
> I think you should follow through on the police report. Teach that meany head a lesson.


Hello, 911? I would like to report an Uber driver that drove a different route on my three minute ride to work. Please, come and arrest him since he asked me to get out of his car after I started arguing with him.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Was there a language barrier? Are u the evil witch we all dread? You come on here to act like the victim, when your tone of nastiness is totally evident and annoying. Cause I'd put you out too, and I'm a heck of a nice guy, except with women of your caliber. They irk me.

Like the witch that calls me after i take her ping 9 minutes away at 2am to tell me to speed it up, she's in a hurry. I told her im doing 70, and I'm not trying to get a ticket for her ride. She said do 75, i said ok i should be there very soon. Her tone and arrogance and inconsideration encouraged me to cancel. The next ping was her again, sorry nobody home but "me" and I don't want you in my car Ms. Nasty.

I bet you are just like her. Yuk, i wanna throw up my lunch!



forqalso said:


> Hello, 911? I would like to report an Uber driver that drove a different route on my three minute ride to work. Please, come and arrest him since he asked me to get out of his car after I started arguing with him.


These are the trouble maker pax's. There should be a button for us to blacklist them from using Uber. We all know these type of pax's.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

swingset said:


> You were in the wrong the instant you refused to get out of his car. It's his property, his discretion, and you had no right to refuse to exit the vehicle.
> 
> In fact, you were likely much safer if he was really that traumatizing to immediately separate yourself from the vehicle and summon another Uber, and make your complaint THEN.
> 
> Sorry, you handled that entirely wrong. I say that as a driver, and a passenger. Learn from it, don't do that again.


I agree. Unless it is a dangerous area or spot the passenger needs to immediately exit once the driver demands they leave. It is the driver's property. I can't believe the police or Uber would take the passenger's side after this.

You get asked to leave, then you leave. PERIOD.

Here in Florida, Uber driver or not, if someone refuses to leave your home or vehicle you have a right to pull a firearm and again demand that they leave. I am not kidding. Sure it would be the end of the driver's time at Uber but it would be 100% legal on the driver's part. In fact if you in any way got physical with them after they pulled the gun while in their car with the trip already ended or canceled more than likely they could even shoot you without facing any charges!

For any passengers reading, again:

LEAVE immediately if the driver demands that you leave. Then make a complaint to Uber or police. DO NOT stay in the vehicle. Uber ought to informing the passenger's of this.


----------



## JoeyA (Nov 29, 2016)

touberornottouber said:


> You get asked to leave, then you leave. PERIOD.


PERIOD!


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Lower Prices mean More Agitation !
> 
> You were 3 minutes from work when the ride ended ? And the trouble started right away ?
> So this was a 5 minute ride ?
> ...


It was probably a pool ride on top of that.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> The day I feel like quitting uber, I am going to wait for a special snowflake such as yourself and instead of ending the trip on the spot, I am going to the closest most &%[email protected]!*ed up hood (like an MLK, projects or something), stopping at the gas station where I see the most gang members chillin' and I am dragging that son of a ***** out of my car then yell: "this guy is a &%[email protected]!*ing racist" and leave.


We uber drivers surely get shittied on so much just look how many "likes"the posts on first page of this thread have gotten. I think its the most "likes" ive seen


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Were you that same low life bottom feeding rat face tramp I had to kick out of my car for yelling in my ear which exit to take the other night in DC? Get the **** out of someone's car when the driver asks you to you stupid ****. It's his car, so he has every legitimate right to leave your worthless ass in the projects and floor it back to metropolis if he felt like it.


----------



## Xris Xros (May 3, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


The most irritating thing ever is when a rider is trying to give me directions.


----------



## hanrahan01 (Jan 5, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


I bet you would still use Uber.


----------



## backyarddad (May 16, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber's drivers are severely under paid. Most of the good ones have quit and moved on.


As I have.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> You should endeavor to avoid typos when criticizing others for being the scrapings from the bottom of the barrel.


I also noticed: "fair" , "there" and "scrapping" ... the OP is looking for trouble and is a hypocrite.



Jermin8r89 said:


> I hate when pax would come on here stiring up a long thread getting bashed at and never come back to take the bashing


I sometimes think these might be forum owner's roll calls to fan the flame... as we all know, the thrill is gone, most of us don't even drive anymore, but hang around the forum only to read some crazy stories.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Why is it that every time Uberdooper makes up a new name with a new story it becomes a feature thread. Is Uberdooper a UP shill?



Xris Xros said:


> The most irritating thing ever is when a rider is trying to give me directions.


Riddle me this then cowboy. Have you ever known a girl that asks to borrow your car and you say no so then she hits you in the face with a wrench while your asleep and takes it anyway only to return it the next day full of trash? That ever happen to you?



UberDuper91 said:


> Were you that same low life bottom feeding rat face tramp I had to kick out of my car for yelling in my ear which exit to take the other night in DC? Get the &%[email protected]!* out of someone's car when the driver asks you to you stupid ****. It's his car, so he has every legitimate right to leave your worthless ass in the projects and floor it back to metropolis if he felt like it.


You come off as an extremely rational and enlightened being. I like that.


----------



## Driving and Driven (Jul 4, 2016)

Tedgey said:


> Why is it that every time UberdooperHave you ever known a girl that asks to borrow your car and you say no so then she hits you in the face with a wrench while your asleep and takes it anyway only to return it the next day full of trash? That ever happen to you?


Ever dance with a duck in the pale moonlight? (What is it with you and wrenches?)



Tedgey said:


> You come off as an extremely rational and enlightened being. I like that.


Thank you, my fine-feathered friend.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Driving and Driven said:


> What is it with you and wrenches


Because my effin head hurts. Bad. Like real bad. My eyes almost shut and I need to make some money but I don't even own sunglasses and I can't pick somebody up with a almost closed black eye.

And after all that, that girl was rational compared to

_Get the &%[email protected]!* out of someone's car when the driver asks you to you stupid ****. It's his car, so he has every legitimate right to leave your worthless ass in the projects and floor it back to metropolis if he felt like it._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Driving and Driven said:


> Ever dance with a duck in the pale moonlight? (What is it with you and wrenches?)
> 
> Thank you, my fine-feathered friend.


Ducks have " Wrench Envy" due to Webbed Feet.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Why didn't you take Lyft?


----------



## UberDuper91 (Feb 5, 2017)

Tedgey said:


> Why is it that every time Uberdooper makes up a new name with a new story it becomes a feature thread. Is Uberdooper a UP shill?
> 
> Riddle me this then cowboy. Have you ever known a girl that asks to borrow your car and you say no so then she hits you in the face with a wrench while your asleep and takes it anyway only to return it the next day full of trash? That ever happen to you?
> 
> You come off as an extremely rational and enlightened being. I like that.


Thanks, just telling it like it is.


----------



## Whothought (Jan 18, 2017)

I'm back from vacation got to say I missed you all.


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> Why are people responding to this? It's fake. There are 1-2 posts like this per week. Supposedly written by a rider. They're fake.


Why, for what purpose?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

OP sounds like one of those entitled pax who thinks they can do whatever they want in someone's car. You don't even know this guy. He tells you to leave his vehicle and you say no? Whether he was right to tell you to get out is irrelevant. And it got to the point where he has to call the police before you leave. That is some bullshit. Stop it.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> Scheduled my Uber as per usual to get to work this morning. Told the driver what route to take. 1 main right turn, 1 main left turn. He grunted but acknowledged my request. Despite this he went in a different direction. Asked him politely why he was taking a different route. He quickly became highly agitated and almost began to have a melt down. He told me i should have told him. He told me if i argued with him he would stop the car and i would have to get out. I reminded that i had made my request at the start of the journey. He said he was following google maps. I asked him why he takes directions if hes going to follow the map. He became more agitated and said i had to get out of the car. He pulled over and told me to get out. I refused. he said he would get me out. I warned him not to touch me. Because i could see how irrational his behavior was i told him he had better call the police if he wanted me out. He called the police. They refused to come out. He called uber emergency and gave them my description. I was extremely distressed. I am new to the area. i was about three minutes drive from work. He remained parked with me in his car for about 15 minutes. Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint. Uber were very understanding and refunded my fair. They asked if i had reported him to the police. I told them i would. Women be careful. This could have happened to me at night on my way home from work. This driver is easily agitated and has serious issues. I have never experienced anything like it in my life. I have felt traumatized by it. Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


First of all you are the problem. A driver has a right to ignore your request and take the route that GPS is telling them. A driver does not know if you are crazy, and you do sound crazy or where you are taking him with your crazy person directions You need to learn to shut up, you caused you own problems, you are lucky your throat was not slit, you are asking for trouble and one day it will be. When you refuse to get out of his car you are causing false imprisonment because he can not leave, you should have been jailed. and the fact you say women should be careful about sending children alone tells me you are a crazy person. You should not send children and no driver should take them. Shame on you, you are disgusting.



GTiFG said:


> Well Im not here to tell anyone how to do there job as an Uber driver. Im here to simply warn others from my experience. However if you want to play devils advocate then consider the fact that it is also not at my discretion to ride Uber for free. So If you understand anything about offer and acceptance and service he had no right to stop the vehicle and ask me to leave it without just cause.


You were being an unreasonable trouble maker, his cars his rules, if someone tells you to get out, you are getting out hopefully in a body bag. With your attitude you are looking to get yourself killed.

You are risking your life by refusing to get out of the car. Think about your consequence and determine if getting out of the car and getting another Uber is more important than your life or not because with your funky attitude you will find someone who has had enough and has nothing to lose.



GTiFG said:


> Thank you. I would hate to see this happen to anyone else


and you are clueless and are quoting someone who was making fun of you.



GTiFG said:


> Thanks your right and with hindsight i should have done that. I was simply holding my ground since he was the one calling police trying to pretend he was in danger.


He was calling the police because you were holding him hostage by refusing to get out. I hope I see you on the news soon, you are a vile disgusting entitled P O S



tohunt4me said:


> You weren't with an Uber Driver from Hell.
> You were with a Driver put through Hell by Uber.
> All for no reason.
> So Uber can give away rides at our expense.


No she was the pax from Hell.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm glad you stood your ground and stayed in his car for as long as you did. I would have never left his car. They would have had to pull me out of that car with the jaws of life.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mikejm said:


> I'm glad you stood your ground and stayed in his car for as long as you did. I would have never left his car. They would have had to pull me out of that car with the jaws of life.


that's the Cali snowflake attitude that feels entitled to everything. You would have been pulled out by a coroner.


----------



## mikejm (Jun 1, 2016)

I would have set a Ripley's Believe it or Not Record for refusing to exit an Uber with that driver. Imagine, using his GPS when I just gave him clear instructions! I would have handcuffed myself to the head rest and swallowed the key.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

mikejm said:


> I would have set a Ripley's Believe it or Not Record for refusing to exit an Uber with that driver. Imagine, using his GPS when I just gave him clear instructions! I would have handcuffed myself to the head rest and swallowed the key.


 and I would gut you like a fish, take the key out and be done with you.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Havoc said:


> I knew you couldn't just ignore!!
> 
> You're the one that wrote about them, all three of your GPS's. And to make your point, you also inferred that when the pax saw them all, that some pax would still give you directions. So you either you have them all on or don't, it doesn't really matter at this time.
> 
> Go hit the ignore button again, this time really mean it. Or give me some better responses then your childish ones like "should I destroy my phone or my car navigation to appease you????". Come on now, you can do better than that! Or maybe not...


All this nav BS from somebody who turns right at the clump of Douglas Firs


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

How'd I miss this one?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

GTiFG said:


> . Please make sure you ride safely and be careful of sending children alone. There are a lot of crazies out there with more issues than we can imagine.


Ubers policy is not to allow anyone under 18 to get an account and drivers are not supposed to transport anyone under 18 unless they have an over 18 person with them.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

GTiFG said:


> . Eventually i was able to call Uber to put in a complaint.


This is a new troll thread. 
You CALLED Uber ???
It's easier to call Santa Claus than UBER. 
This whole story is b.s.


----------



## insidejob911 (Nov 3, 2016)

drivininsac said:


> Was it a Lexus RX with a convenience store in it? I think I know who that driver was....


Drider85


----------

